# Wells Fargo grass cuts



## Zuse (Nov 17, 2012)

Anyone else get their WF Grass cuts in today..

Get this, 3 pages of what to do, just some of whats on the list that we can do at the properties.

Cut grass, BATF whole yard
Rake leaves @50 per cube.. 3 garbage bags equals a cube, BATF, no limit 
Trim shrubs,BATF
Change lock if needed to gain access for condition pics, BATF
Padlock, shed,crawl spaces, utility rooms, if needed, BATF
Secure pool, BATF
Board windows as needed BATF
Trim trees off house BATF
Move debris out of way of cut and tarp over debris, 20.00 per yard to move and 1 per foot to cover with tarp.

Hell they might as well change the order to a IC instead of grass cut.

Time for a gin and tonic with some limes. Going to be a vary productive summer.

*The Crisis Circle Is Complete: Wells Fargo Returns To Subprime *


----------



## Jovashut (Mar 7, 2013)

*better re-read*

Grass must be over 24" to batf, they have already knocked me for 18cy (54 bags) and yard clearly showed 30 bags max, I did not smash the leaves in the bags. They said they need to be crammed full. so only 10cy. Cant change locks unless you have a reason to enter, ie: open window unsecure ect... This is how all of mine have been for several years now and you must be reasonable or you will be "clipped" overbilling/overbidding/overestimating or they will drop your count. Been there done that. Just give them what they want and your good, try to over extend and you will end up loosing out. But ya the money is good as most trees pay real good and always grow fast, couple trimmings a year easy. Have fun and have extra trailers for debri or you will burry your mower after 2 cuts.:thumbup:


----------



## Zuse (Nov 17, 2012)

These grass cuts im dealing with were resigned to a new vendor, they were taking away from CoreLogic and sent to another national.

We've being raking the leaves at most of the property's all winter and out of the 160 or so we've done only a few were reduced, only because the contractor didn't take anuff pics to justify the charge.

They are giving permission to to pop the locks if we cant gain access because of the reassignment.

this a huge "boom" for us, this particular vendor always pays.


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

BATF = Good way to get your invoice adjusted and your check shorted............


----------



## cover2 (Apr 3, 2013)

Zuse said:


> Anyone else get their WF Grass cuts in today..
> 
> Get this, 3 pages of what to do, just some of whats on the list that we can do at the properties.
> 
> ...


 I would *MOVE* debris all day long for 20 bucks a yard they are paying 20 to move it and you have regionals wanting to pay 15 to dispose of it. Go Figure


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

Zuse said:


> Anyone else get their WF Grass cuts in today..
> 
> Get this, 3 pages of what to do, just some of whats on the list that we can do at the properties.
> 
> ...


I'm your huckleberry! :thumbup:

I'm going to need some more help because we can't do all of that at each property and get through 15 to 20 cuts a day.


----------



## Zuse (Nov 17, 2012)

Craigslist Hack said:


> I'm your huckleberry! :thumbup:
> 
> I'm going to need some more help because we can't do all of that at each property and get through 15 to 20 cuts a day.


187 came in today and more are still coming...this is huge, and the vendor pays. reassignments from less qualified contractors..LoL, my guys are already bitchen. Guess How many times ive heard i need help today... 

Plus i just picked up a BOFA contractor ready to-go, this cat is running dually with a 24ft trailer.Fresh off Altisource top pick list.

Tomorrow will be a day of plz give a some extensions lady love, They only send when all others have failed...LoL.. NC is on freaking fire Buddy.

Good thing they love me in more ways than one RIGHT..


----------



## Zuse (Nov 17, 2012)

mtmtnman said:


> BATF = Good way to get your invoice adjusted and your check shorted............


With this volume, i can hang.. im trying to have a happy moment here (mtmtnman)

Ive been with this vendor for 12yrs i know what they want..

I guess i picked the wrong time to quit smoking, drinking. (BOOM)


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

Zuse said:


> I guess i picked the wrong time to quit smoking, drinking. (BOOM)





You'll be back to doing one or both by the end of the week. 
Enjoy the cash flow while it lasts.


----------



## Zuse (Nov 17, 2012)

BPWY said:


> You'll be back to doing one or both by the end of the week.
> Enjoy the cash flow while it lasts.


You are so right BPWY, kinda like war, 23 1/2 hrs boredom with a 1/2 hr of a extreme adrenaline rush.


----------



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

What is BATF? sorry have seen the term used ,but have never dealt with it!


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

STARBABY said:


> What is BATF? sorry have seen the term used ,but have never dealt with it!


Complete the job and Bid After The Fact


----------



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

PropPresPro said:


> Complete the job and Bid After The Fact


Thanks, I see a lot of problems doing jobs like that!


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Do the job and settle on a price when it's done. What could possibly be a problem with that?


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

STARBABY said:


> Thanks, I see a lot of problems doing jobs like that!


90% of Wells Fargo is this way now. You know approximately what they are going to pay just not exactly. Through one client they hardly ever cut my bid but through another they do fairly often. Hmmmm.....? Not sure why that is?

It isn't the best system but it keeps you from driving out and bidding 40times before doing the work. Instead you just do the work and figure you are going to lose a little now and then. In the end I believe it's far more profitable than fooling with each order for a month before mobilizing.


----------



## Jovashut (Mar 7, 2013)

FYI if they are for CORE (WF) BATF, just from what middle management has stated that you should be carefull on the BATF cy for leaves and incidentals. All others are paying them but core has not put it in FULL force yet....Be carefull....


----------



## Zuse (Nov 17, 2012)

Craigslist Hack said:


> 90% of Wells Fargo is this way now. You know approximately what they are going to pay just not exactly. Through one client they hardly ever cut my bid but through another they do fairly often. Hmmmm.....? Not sure why that is?
> 
> It isn't the best system but it keeps you from driving out and bidding 40times before doing the work. Instead you just do the work and figure you are going to lose a little now and then. In the end I believe it's far more profitable than fooling with each order for a month before mobilizing.


Yes.. this this best way to go as far as WF, the only problems ive had with changes to BATF was with LPS, the others pays always. Less trips and more money per job, and sense Core lost these states im in i don't have the problems of dealing with them. 

And Core is have some major issues right now anyway.


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

Zuse said:


> With this volume, i can hang.. im trying to have a happy moment here (mtmtnman)
> 
> Ive been with this vendor for 12yrs i know what they want..
> 
> I guess i picked the wrong time to quit smoking, drinking. (BOOM)



Vendor or client?


----------



## Zuse (Nov 17, 2012)

thanohano44 said:


> Vendor or client?


I meant client.Its a national i work for, so its not a 3rd party that's why the prices i quoted are so high.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Reason number #138 why making the effort to work with locals is beneficial to Nationals.

We are getting requests for bids on initial yard service over large and scattered areas by realtors serving in those places. Rather than asking us to drive out, many having known us for years and will send over pics of the property from the last few days or so. Write the estimate, valid for 10 days or so and make it one stop shopping. No windshield time, no fuel costs. The nationals are not the only ones who get photos uploaded to them.
We limit those deals to maint and small time bids and brokers we know and trust.


----------



## nurumkin (Sep 28, 2012)

mtmtnman said:


> BATF = Good way to get your invoice adjusted and your check shorted............


We had a company a couple weeks ago want us to replace a foundation and BATF. :laughing:


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

nurumkin said:


> We had a company a couple weeks ago want us to replace a foundation and BATF. :laughing:


The nationals are getting a little lazy with the work orders. We received one that said remove inflatable snow man for published rate.

I looked there is no allowable for giant inflatable snow men.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

By the cyd. Pay based on the size of the snowman deflated and compressed. Minus discount.


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

We just dumped AIM for this....


----------



## A Estates (Feb 28, 2014)

So all WF work is BATF? man that seems risky. I assume this will become the trend for all, eventually everyone will be saying do the work first and trust me you will get paid later, F.U. to that, I am really thinking of putting together the business plan and going for local work only screw the nationals, banks and regionals they are all vampires


----------

